# coccidia and hookworm



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

About two weeks ago I noticed my female imitator looking a little skinny, and within the past week it's gotton worse so I got fecals done on Friday. The vet told me the news today as follows:
D. imitator- coccidia and pinworm
D. tinctorius- pinworm
D. leucomelas and D. auratus- Coccidia

They basically said there was nothing I could do and they would all pretty much die. I know there is treatment options, the vets had no idea what they were talking about, they suggested giving meds orally to a thumbnail dart frog. Needless to say thats not going to happen. So I am looking for any guidence as to what to do, if anyone has had experience with treating these problems. Especially the Coccidia because all the other frogs have time, but she is getting skinnier every day. I'm waiting for an e-mail back from Dr. Frye, so hopefully that should help. Thanks for reading!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

You may want to get a second opinion as it seems you are trying. I have heard coccidia can be hard to ID depending on they did it.

Best of luck...


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

If Dr. Frye hasn't contacted you yet, let me assure you that your frogs aren't doomed. I haven't dealt with pinworm, but Coccidia is often misdiagnosed, and even when it is present, it's still treatable. I have some frogs (not raised by me) with Coccidia that I've left untreated, and were untreated and undiagnosed by the previous owner that are very large and active.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

*good news*

thanks, that made me feel a lot better going to bed last night. Frye e-mailed back and said that there is no such thing as pinworms in darts (or amphibians for that matter). and since coccidia is misdiagnosed, i am sending all their fecals to Dr. Frye. it's a good thing there is a Dr. Frye out there, i'm not really sure what I would have done, and i bet tons of other people feel that way also. thanks all!


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'll second that coccidia isn't necessary a death sentence. There are some that get it, and have severe problems- and it is very difficult to treat in these frogs. 
There are those that get it, get over it, and develop a tolerance.
And there are those that get it, get over it, and act as carriers, and have periodic flare-ups
So the presentation can be quite variable.


Pin worms... Not familiar with them in frogs. Perhaps they mistook some fly parts as pinworm eggs. 

Could it be your vets feel you frogs have liitle chance because of their size, degree of illness, emaciation, and other problems?

Best of Luck.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

they can develop a tolerance to them? thats what the local vet said, but Frye said that they can't. and you're right about the pinworms, amphibians don't get them, so who knows what kind of worm they have. i just hope it isn't lungworm. 

the vet said there was absolutly nothing i could do for any of the frogs and they were all doomed. i questioned them about it cause i didn't think they were right but then they got all rude. needless to say, i'm never taking anything there again. i don't think they knew what a dart was because they suggested feeding it medicine orally. don't really see how thats possible. thanks!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Oral administration of meds is possible - and often times necessary. It can stress the frogs - but not all medications are available in a form that is readily absorbed through the skin, or if they are able to be absorbed - still maintain bioavailability through topical application.

Stating that the frogs were doomed only through a fecal was off base however. Did they ever see the animals in question?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

you can orally give medication to frogs the size of a pinkynail? they never saw the frogs, i wasn't going to bring them in because i didnt want to stress them out. plus, they really didn't know anything. they diagnosed half of them with something amphibians couldn't get, and when i mentioned chytrid there was a long pause. when they ID'd the Coccidia the guy was looking a chart of cat parasites. so i was extremely dobtful they could help at all.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

otis07 said:


> you can orally give medication to frogs the size of a pinkynail?


Yes - and not all pinknails are created equal.

:wink:


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Perhaps tolerance is the wrong word. Immunity, or balance might be more appropiate. More along the lines that the coccidia is present (usually in a variety of immature forms) in the tissue, shed into the environment, and may or may not cause illness. Coccidia can be present in healthy adult hosts, and usually when it appears in high numbers (in an adult), it is secondary to another problem, not the primary problem. 

I admit to not being very experienced in frog coccidia, just going off other animals here. My guess is that a young, sick frog with coccidia has a poor prognosis. A healthy adult frog with coccidia- not necessarily going to die, or even be ill, but still has coccidia. Host immunity plays a huge role here.

I agree- coccidiosis is a clinical (symptomatic) diagnosis- I would say they have to examine them to make such a call- but then again, you did say they were sick. Did you ask for or pay for an exam? The Eimeria spp are among the types that infect cats and frogs, so there might be a common appearance- but that's a guess on my part. Perhaps you can seek another opinion. 

All the same- I hope your frogs do better.
JD


----------

